# 2016 rogue sl liftgate not opening



## jimdrechsler (Mar 25, 2018)

Button on remote and in car do not work. Button for locks is in the ON position. Actuator? I don't hear a sound locking back hatch when I hit the lock button. Rear button on door doesn't work either. Haven't checked fuses. Can open it manually. Will bring it to dealer soon. Just curious as to if it something easy I can do.
Thanks-
Jim


----------



## jimdrechsler (Mar 25, 2018)

thanks for all replies. lol
turned out they had to replace the control box, whatever and wherever that is.


----------



## rishabh_ag (Apr 9, 2019)

jimdrechsler said:


> thanks for all replies. lol
> turned out they had to replace the control box, whatever and wherever that is.


I have the same issue with my Rogue 2015. Dealer wants $900 to replace module! Whatever that is. Told him - I'm better off selling the car and getting a better brand.


----------

